# first fotd - violet, meadowland, phloof



## iheartfelix (Oct 23, 2005)

heyy guys!  i recently joined specktra, so this is my first fotd
but i've always gone here for my MAC info ;]
i barely take pictures of my makeup anymore, but here's a fotd from a month or so ago..









eyes:
stillife paint
phloof! e/s
violet pigment
meadowland e/s
blacktrack f/l (on waterline) - which i can't use anymore on my waterline because it makes my eyes water too much :[
diorshow mascara

lips:
pink clash l/g

cheeks:
avon blush
shimpagne msf


i'll try and post another once i get my teal & olive eye palettes from .com
you guys & mac_cosmetics @ lj have made me soo excited for the holiday stuff :]


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Oct 23, 2005)

That is soooo pretty! You have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## angelwings (Oct 23, 2005)

That is really nice


----------



## iheartfelix (Oct 23, 2005)

aw, thank you ;]


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 23, 2005)

Very pretty and I love your hair it looks really shiny.


----------



## Midgard (Oct 23, 2005)

Soooo pretty! Please post more pics!


----------



## Joke (Oct 23, 2005)

Love the green/purple combo!


----------



## gis08 (Oct 23, 2005)

love your makeup.. n ur so pretty!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 23, 2005)

You are so cute!! Your makeup is hot! Keep the FOTD's coming!!


----------



## theraindrops (Oct 23, 2005)

You are very cute and the make up suits you.


----------



## Vespcat (Oct 23, 2005)

Beautiful makeup and I love your hair! Can't wait to see more FOTD's


----------



## KJam (Oct 23, 2005)

Very, very pretty! I love the color combo!


----------



## vircore (Oct 23, 2005)

so beautiful, i like the violets ^_^


----------



## trishee03 (Oct 23, 2005)

Good combo!!  I'm gonna try this


----------



## Bianca (Oct 23, 2005)

I like that, have to try it sometime!


----------



## user3 (Oct 23, 2005)

Way hot!!!!!! I love this whole look! The hair, the lips, the eyes, the blush!
You're lookin' great!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 23, 2005)

aww...ur too cute...i love the bright colours..it matches ur tank too!


----------



## user4 (Oct 23, 2005)

very nice!!!


----------



## iheartfelix (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks everyone <3


----------



## rubylips_a(TM)? (Oct 23, 2005)

perfect!! you are so pretty! love the hair too!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 24, 2005)

That's a great look! I really like it!


----------



## iheartfelix (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_I live in Florida (Orlando), where do you live! Love the look and your hair._

 
thanks!!  i live about 1 & 1/2 or 2 hours away from you in palm harbor (it's near tampa and st. pete)
are the winds by you strong from the hurricane yet?  they woke me up about 20 minutes ago :[
but i don't think they should get too bad for us both


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 24, 2005)

I saw this pic on MUA and loved it! Very pretty makeup...and very pretty you!


----------



## iheartfelix (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_I'm more worried about where you are though! It's raining very steady..._

 
it didn't get too bad, it actually brought in a cold front which we needed!
i think the cities south of us got hit pretty hard though :[


----------



## iheartfelix (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_I saw this pic on MUA and loved it! Very pretty makeup...and very pretty you!_

 
aww, haha thank you ;]


----------



## anniewayz (Oct 25, 2005)

you're so pretty. please do post once you get the olive palette, it would be nice to see the colours on you.


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Oct 25, 2005)

gorgeous!


----------



## LivinginPink (Oct 25, 2005)

OMG I love this look, I MUST have Violet Pigment now!


----------



## lover* (Oct 25, 2005)

So pretty.  Great job!


----------



## professionaltart (Oct 25, 2005)

i love how the meadowland is on the corners of your eyes


----------



## breathless (Oct 26, 2005)

OMG! i want your hair! you're so cute!
i love your makeup! its so pretty!


----------



## Lollie (Oct 26, 2005)

Ultimate gorgeousness!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Nov 8, 2005)

i love that soooooo much


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 8, 2005)

omg how'd i miss this??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ur so pretty! i love it =)


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 8, 2005)

Ugh I wish I could pull off purples.Your lashes are fabulous.I like your hair by the way,haha.


----------



## makeupxlover (Aug 7, 2007)

your so pretty!!!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 7, 2007)

I REALLY like your hair!!
Beautiful eye makeup. I like this purple on you.


----------



## ivorygleam (Aug 7, 2007)

very pretty purple on you!


----------



## simplykat (Aug 7, 2007)

you are adorable! and i love the color combo [:


----------



## Ciara (Aug 7, 2007)

Great shot...love the eye makeup


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 8, 2007)

I am loving that combo!


----------



## DJane_Addiction (Aug 9, 2007)

Super gorgeous!


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 26, 2007)

Very cute!  I love purples!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 26, 2007)

Very pretty. Keep posting.


----------



## pichima (Sep 26, 2007)

very pretty! you're really cute


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## belldandy13 (Sep 26, 2007)

gorgeous colour combo!  you are too adorable =)


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2007)

wow you are gorgeous!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 26, 2007)

Purple looks really good on you! I love this look.


----------

